# Programmier Sprachen Hilfe



## happypcuser (25. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute 

ich fange am 01.08.2013 eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung an und wollte vorher schon mal ein Blick in die Programmier-Sprache werfen.
Könnt ihr mir da irgendwas empfehlen? am besten wäre ein Buch aus der Bücherei das ich mir kaufen könnte. Ich hätte an das gedacht: Bücher: Programmieren lernen! von Bernhard Wurm

Aber ich weiß nicht ob man darin irgendwelche einblicke in die Programmier-Sprache bekommt. 

Eure Tipps 

- MFG Happy pc User


----------



## frisuba (25. Juli 2013)

Es handelt sich nicht um eine Sprache, sondern um befehle, die der Computer umsetzten soll

Das Buch macht einen guten Eindruck und es steht beim suchen direkt oben und das muss einen Grund haben


----------



## happypcuser (25. Juli 2013)

Hahah :'D na dann danke ich dir  


Ich kauf es mir dann gleich


----------



## HanZ4000 (25. Juli 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Programmieren-Dummies-Gegen-allt%C3%A4glichen-Frust/dp/3826628691/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374748267&sr=8-2&keywords=programmieren+f%C3%BCr+dumm
bzw dieses hier (für C - Programmierung, was Du wohl tun wirst in der Ausbildung)
http://www.amazon.de/für-Dummies-So...8754&sr=1-1&keywords=programmieren+für+dumm+C
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## jackennils (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass du den Ausbildungsplatz überhaupt bekommen hast. Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, das ist keinesfalls böse gemeint.

Ich kenne nur den Fall eines Bekannten, der auch Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung lernen wollte. Er konnte jedoch keine Kenntnisse vorweisen und alle Bewerbungen kamen zurück. Meist mit der Begründung, dass programmiertechnische Grundlagen unbedingt vorhanden sein müssen.

Wünsche dir in jedem Fall viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## happypcuser (25. Juli 2013)

Na ja, das kommt wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich sehr gut bin Bewerbungsgespräch anstelle, gut erzogen bin usw. außerdem habe ich ein Praktikum im IT-Bereich in einem Amerikanischem Forschungsinstitut bei meiner mum gemacht  da habe Ich viele Dinge gemacht, die man halt auch als Fachinformatiker macht, aber Nachteil beim Praktikum ist natürlich das man in der Zeit nicht einfach mal neben bei die Programmier sprachen lernt, weil das Praktikum auch nur 2 Wochen ging 

Ps. Trotzdem weiß ich was du meinst und habe mich selbst gewundert wieso ich denn genommen wurde  weil man wirklich Grundkenntnisse haben sollte 

MFG Happy Pc User


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juli 2013)

hmm, also im grunde entscheiden muss man sich vordergründig eigentlich eher für logisch oder imperativ, ned für ne einzelne sprache ^^ logische programmierung (expertensysteme oder ki als populäre beispiele) wäre zum bsp prolog, lisp glaube zählt auch dazu. aber die allermeisten verbinden mit "programmieren" erstmal die imperativen - also c, java, pascal... und hier ist es im großen rahmen betrachtet völlig egal, welche sprache du nutzt. die schleifen und verzweigungen arbeiten alle auf die selbe art und weise, meist sogar im selben format und nur das konzept dahinter wäre zu lernen. ma blöd gesagt. also weisst du einmal, wie ne c for-schleife funzt, brauchste das in java ned nochmal neu erlernen  die sprachen an sich unterscheiden sich (sprachlich, ansonsten gibts noch unterschiede in der "performance") dann eher in details. bei php gibts ne explode methode als bsp für strings ("abc def g" getrennt nach " " ergibt nen array mit den inhalten "abc, "def" und "g" als bsp. sehr nützlich um in strings infos zu verpacken und diese wieder rauszulösen ^^). die fehlen in anderen sprachen irgendwie durchweg  aber... baut man sie halt selber nach ^^

ergo: such dir ne sprache raus, die dir gefällt (schau dir vllt paar tutorials an und schau, welche dir "auf anhieb" zu liegen scheint. also wo du ganz gut mitkommst) und lerne damit. und wie schon gesagt wurde wird c (also eher c++ oder gar c#) sehr oft verwendet.


----------



## Chemenu (25. Juli 2013)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass du den Ausbildungsplatz überhaupt bekommen hast. Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, das ist keinesfalls böse gemeint.
> 
> Ich kenne nur den Fall eines Bekannten, der auch Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung lernen wollte. Er konnte jedoch keine Kenntnisse vorweisen und alle Bewerbungen kamen zurück. Meist mit der Begründung, dass programmiertechnische Grundlagen unbedingt vorhanden sein müssen.
> 
> Wünsche dir in jedem Fall viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!



Dafür macht man normalerweise eine Ausbildung, um das jeweilige "Handwerk" zu erlernen. Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn man jetzt schon für einen Ausbildungsplatz entsprechende Vorkenntnisse mitbringen muss, die das Schulwissen in einem überdurchschnittlichen Maß übersteigen?
Dann könnte jemand nur Metzger werden wenn er schon mal ein Tier geschlachtet hat, KFZ-Mechatroniker wer schon mal einen Motor zerlegt hat, usw...


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juli 2013)

erinnert mich entfernt (nur entfernt) an diese stellenausschreibungen, in denen zu 99,99% steht, das man als neueinsteiger doch bitte mindestens 3jahre berufserfahrung mitbringen soll... also als abwägig würd ich sowas nich betrachten ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Juli 2013)

C# also.
Das wird dir nicht schwerfallen. ^^
C# wird dir im Grunde alles vorgegeben.
C und C++ Programmierer wissen was ich meine. 
Dazu musst du aber mit Datenbanken arbeiten können. MySQL und PHP solltest du dir auch etwas angucken.
Informatiker müssen heute verdammt vieles für die unterbezahlte Arbeit könnnen.


----------



## jackennils (25. Juli 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Dafür macht man normalerweise eine Ausbildung, um das jeweilige "Handwerk" zu erlernen. Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn man jetzt schon für einen Ausbildungsplatz entsprechende Vorkenntnisse mitbringen muss, die das Schulwissen in einem überdurchschnittlichen Maß übersteigen?
> Dann könnte jemand nur Metzger werden wenn er schon mal ein Tier geschlachtet hat, KFZ-Mechatroniker wer schon mal einen Motor zerlegt hat, usw...


 
So wird es heute aber oft verlangt. Hintergedanke: Wer sich für einen Beruf entscheidet, egal welchen, der sollte sich schon im Vorfeld damit beschäftigt haben. Woher weiß er sonst, dass es der richtige Job ist oder man dafür auch geeignet ist?


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

Stimme den Stimmen hier zu. Interessant das du ohne Vorkenntnisse solch eine Ausbildung beginnst. 
Je nach Betrieb wirst du Sprachen wie Java, C, C++ oder im Web Bereich PHP bzw Jquery / Javascript. 

Würde dir nicht empfehlen mit logischen Sprachen wie Lisp anzufangen. Das ist harter tobak. Da tu selbst ich mich teilweise schwer mit. 

Als Anfänger kann man gut mit C beginnen, denn wenn du C kannst, kannst du auch Java und C++ und kannst sehr einfach andere Sprachen erlernen.
Kannst allerdings auch mit Java beginnen, die umgewöhnung auf C oder C++ ist dann allerdings etwas schwieriger. 
Für Java würde ich das Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" empfehlen. Ist kostenlos, brauchst nur nach Googlen.
Lerne bitte nicht C# zu erst!


----------



## Chemenu (25. Juli 2013)

jackennils schrieb:


> So wird es heute aber oft verlangt. Hintergedanke: Wer sich für einen Beruf entscheidet, egal welchen, der sollte sich schon im Vorfeld damit beschäftigt haben. Woher weiß er sonst, dass es der richtige Job ist oder man dafür auch geeignet ist?


 Mit 16 weiß man ja auch schon ganz genau wie man den Rest seines Lebens gestalten möchte. Man hat ja in dem Alter keine anderen Flausen im Kopf. 
Also ich denke in dem Alter wissen die wenigsten was genau sie wollen. Man entscheidet sich halt für das, von dem man denkt dass es einem dauerhaft gefallen könnte.

Leider bewegt sich unsere Gesellschaft in eine Richtung die mir so überhaupt nicht gefällt. Der Druck auf Kinder und Jugendliche wird immer größer.
Am besten die Kleinen fangen schon in der Kita an sich aufs Berufsleben vorzubereiten. Hocken da ja eh den ganzen Tag nur rum und spielen im Dreck oder malen Bildchen, da können sie auch gleich was produktives machen, Programmieren zum Beispiel.


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

Also mit 16 habe ich schon 3 - 4 Jahre programmiert. 

Man sollte auf jeden Fall mal in seinen Beruf geschnuppert haben. Man macht in der Schule Praktiken und hat in den Ferien Zeit dort zu Arbeiten. Bißchen eigen initiative ist nicht zu viel verlangt, oder?


----------



## Chemenu (25. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also mit 16 habe ich schon 3 - 4 Jahre programmiert.
> 
> Man sollte auf jeden Fall mal in seinen Beruf geschnuppert haben. Man macht in der Schule Praktiken und hat in den Ferien Zeit dort zu Arbeiten. Bißchen eigen initiative ist nicht zu viel verlangt, oder?


 
Es schadet natürlich nicht wenn man mal ein Praktikum absolviert oder bei einem Tag der offenen Tür bei einem Unternehmen rein schnuppert. Das hilft ja der Entscheidungsfindung.
Aber Lerninhalte einer Ausbildung schon vorab zu lernen ist m.M.n. weitaus mehr als "ein bisschen Eigeninitiative". Ausserdem sind Ferien m.M.n. zur Erholung von der Schule gedacht, und nicht um arbeiten. Auf die Idee wär ich nie gekommen. 

Ich würde übrigens empfehlen mit einem Grundlagen Buch anzufangen, also Grundlagen Informatik und Grundlagen Programmierung. Erst danach würde ich mich dann auf eine Programmiersprache stürzen.


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem sind Ferien m.M.n. zur Erholung von der Schule gedacht, und nicht um arbeiten. Auf die Idee wär ich nie gekommen.



Ich kenne sehr viele die in den Ferien gearbeitet haben. Ob es nun für Geld oder Erfahrungen war ist unterschiedlich.
Ist für mich was ganz normales.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juli 2013)

da muss ich leandros allerdings zustimmen :> stärkt auch das selbstwertgefühl ungemein, wenn man mal nen paar kröten selber verdient hat ^^ ach und wegen "so früh schon anfangen"... wer so früh schon kinners in die welt setzen kann und raucht wien schlot und säuft wie die russen, der kann auch schon so früh mit malochen anfangen ;P


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Juli 2013)

Ich würde Leandros zustimmen.. Eigeninitiative ist bei der Berufsfindung eigentlich ein Muss. Nur heutzutage wird in Schule und von Eltern nicht wirklich gut vermittelt, dass man sich selbst auf die Suche machen muss. Okay, ist bei Informatikern eventuell extrem. Informatiker können sich schon mit 14 an den eigenen PC setzen und vor sich rumhackern. Ist für andere Berufsfelder eventuell nicht so einfach praktisch aktiv zu werden. 
Trotzdem ist dieses "Man hat mit 16 andere Flausen im Kopf" eine schlechte Ausrede meiner Meinung nach. Die Lustlosigkeit und Orientierungslosigkeit vieler Jugendlichen ist einfach erschreckend. Irgendwann muss man sich mal mit einem Bereich beschäftigen. Und je eher desto besser.

Und Ferien: Ferien "Erholung" von der Schule... Schule ist doch ein Witz. Zumindest im Nachhinein betrachtet ist der Arbeitsaufwand echt nicht sonderlich hoch, als dass man 6 Wochen Erholung pur verdient hätte... Also Ferien klug nutzen


----------



## happypcuser (25. Juli 2013)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Ich würde Leandros zustimmen.. Eigeninitiative ist bei der Berufsfindung eigentlich ein Muss. Nur heutzutage wird in Schule und von Eltern nicht wirklich gut vermittelt, dass man sich selbst auf die Suche machen muss. Okay, ist bei Informatikern eventuell extrem. Informatiker können sich schon mit 14 an den eigenen PC setzen und vor sich rumhackern. Ist für andere Berufsfelder eventuell nicht so einfach praktisch aktiv zu werden.
> Trotzdem ist dieses "Man hat mit 16 andere Flausen im Kopf" eine schlechte Ausrede meiner Meinung nach. Die Lustlosigkeit und Orientierungslosigkeit vieler Jugendlichen ist einfach erschreckend. Irgendwann muss man sich mal mit einem Bereich beschäftigen. Und je eher desto besser.
> 
> Und Ferien: Ferien "Erholung" von der Schule... Schule ist doch ein Witz. Zumindest im Nachhinein betrachtet ist der Arbeitsaufwand echt nicht sonderlich hoch, als dass man 6 Wochen Erholung pur verdient hätte... Also Ferien klug nutzen


 
Ach ehm vorerst einmal an alle: Eigentlich ist das Thema voll verfehlt gerade! Geht ya nicht darum ob es schlau ist etwas in den Ferien zu tun oder sich für etwas vorzubereiten in dem Fall auf die Ausbildung. Vorbereiten oder lernen ist immer schau ist ya logisch!

Und zu deinem Post, das muss ich jetzt nochmal sagen  ''Crysis nerd''. ''Schule ist ein Witz'' haha  also ich weiß nicht auf was für Schulen du warst, aber ist Schule nicht eigentlich genau das was einem schwer fallen darf?! Völlig egal was für eine Schule oder Fortbildung man macht, dass bedeutet lernen. Auch lernen kann man sich einfach machen, aber man kann nicht sagen ''Schule ist ein Witz'' außer man meint die Grundschule o.O


----------



## happypcuser (25. Juli 2013)

Und Leute, ich habe mir nun ein buch gekauft in dem ich hoffentlich mehr über das Programmieren erfahren werde. undzwar habe ich das jetzt so verstanden das ich mir am besten erstmal das einfachste kaufen soll, und das wäre in dem Fall dann das C Grundkurs Wissen soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe sollte es dann C sein:


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Juli 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Ach ehm vorerst einmal an alle: Eigentlich ist das Thema voll verfehlt gerade!


Da hast du recht, sorry  War nur vom Thema so gepackt gewesen.



happypcuser schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Post, das muss ich jetzt nochmal sagen  ''Crysis nerd''. ''Schule ist ein Witz'' haha  also ich weiß nicht auf was für Schulen du warst, aber ist Schule nicht eigentlich genau das was einem schwer fallen darf?! Völlig egal was für eine Schule oder Fortbildung man macht, dass bedeutet lernen. Auch lernen kann man sich einfach machen, aber man kann nicht sagen ''Schule ist ein Witz'' außer man meint die Grundschule o.O


Das mit dem "ist ein Witz" ist auf den Arbeitsaufwand bezogen.. hatte gehofft das ist klar durch den Satz danach. Klar bedeutet Schule lernen und es ist auch nicht immer einfach. Nur man hört von fast jedem Studenten Aussagen wie "Ich lerne für eine Klausur in der Uni so viel, wie für mein ganzes Abi zusammen". Und auch Auszubildende haben viel mehr Stress und haben vorallem nichtmehr so viel Freiheit wie in der Schule. Und Leute die direkt in den Beruf einsteigen, haben es noch schwerer und sind viel mehr belastet. 
Ich will nicht für die Gesamtheit der Menschen sprechen, nur was ich nur mitbekomme ist, dass fast alle im Nachhinein sagen, dass Schule in absolut keinem Verhältnis steht zu dem, was danach kommt.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juli 2013)

tjo, die unangenehme wahrheit, die wir unseren kindern möglichst lange geheim halten wollen, um ihre kindheit nich gleich zu verderben: es wird nicht mehr besser. wenn du den ganzen mist endlich durch hast und rentner bist, haste auch nix gekonnt. bis wir in rente sind sind die buschleute reicher wie wir. ein leben lang geknechtet für sozialhilfe und nen kaputten körper. über sowas darf man echt ned nachdenken ><


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

Zum Thema: Buch ist gut. Viel Spaß, Stege falls nötig auch gerne bei Fragen zur Seite. 

Zum glücklichen PC Nutzer: Schule ist der größte Witz vom Aufwand her. Du bist von 7 bis maximal 15 Uhr weg. Danach hast du frei. Die 1 - 2 Stunden lernen für eine Klausur sind ein Witz. 
Wenn du möchtest kannst du sogar in der Schulzeit dein Gehirn komplett ausschalten. 
Geh mal Arbeiten, dann weißt du wovon wir reden.


----------



## nay (30. Juli 2013)

@happypcuser

Was wirst du denn in deiner zukünftigen Firma programmieren? Weißt du auf welchem Gebiet du arbeiten wirst oder vielleicht sogar welche Sprache verwendet wird? Wenn es nicht zu proprietär oder außergewöhnlich ist, würde ich damit auch anfangen.


----------



## Supeq (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also mit 16 habe ich schon 3 - 4 Jahre programmiert.


 
Du kannst aber nicht das Hobby-Programmieren als Kind mit der echten Arbeitswelt vergleichen. Klar hat man nen kleinen Vorteil wenn man mal bißchen C hier und Delphi da gemacht hat. 
Aber wenn man ausreichend intelligent ist, kann man das was man als 12 jähriger in 3-4 Jahren lernt, als Erwachsener in wenigen Monaten aufholen.


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Da kennst du mich schlecht.


----------

